# Monark appraisal



## tjkajecj (Mar 25, 2015)

I came across this Monark for sale, and was wondering what a fair price to pay would be.
I normally would figure it out on my own, but I did not see much on the internet for pricing.

Tim


----------



## John (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow, nice bike. I would pay what he was asking.


----------



## tjkajecj (Mar 25, 2015)

That's the problem, he wants an offer first. I think he has some idea of what he has. I just don't want to offend him with some low ball offer.

Tim


----------



## delgan (Mar 25, 2015)

I never like to make a offer first--they know what they want for it and hoping your offer will be more. I am new here but I like the bike!


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 25, 2015)

start @ $50....... no more than $700


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 25, 2015)

Neat!


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 25, 2015)

tjkajecj said:


> That's the problem, he wants an offer first. I think he has some idea of what he has. I just don't want to offend him with some low ball offer.
> 
> Tim




No free lunch,  tell him you can't be buyer and seller.


----------



## Dangerwagon (Mar 25, 2015)

Buy it!
It looks to be almost complete (missing truss rods, chainguard) and what's not there are the easier parts to find.  The twin mini Delta "warner" headlights are pretty much legend.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 25, 2015)

1939 Model GT495 Monark Five Bar missing rack, chainguard, and truss rods. A rare bike and if you decide to pass I would be very interested. V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Mar 25, 2015)

Very hard tank to find on that bike. 
You see a lot of them without the tank but hardly ever see them this complete with a tank. 
JKent


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice bike, good luck!  But, make him put a price on it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjkajecj (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the posts and pm's, but unfortunately I did not get the bike. I hope whoever did, appreciates it as much as I would have.
Maybe a cabe member got it..... I hope so..... If nothing else, I learned some valuable information about a rare bike.

Thank again,

Tim


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello i offered him 1200 for the bike 2 days ago when he posted the bike on craigs list no response from him at all .Sent 2 or 3 emails too.Now now its gone so must have gone for more then that ????oh well it wasn't a road master LOL


----------



## HARPO (Mar 26, 2015)

Isn't that kickstand worth quite a bit alone??


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 26, 2015)

HARPO said:


> Isn't that kickstand worth quite a bit alone??




I paid $175 for the last one I bought. The money part on a Five Bar is the tank which usually runs $400-500. If you want, and can find, the dual position bars (this model-GT495- didn't have them) they too will be about $500. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 26, 2015)

Bike is no longer for sale. Rob.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2015)

tjkajecj said:


> Thanks for all the posts and pm's, but unfortunately I did not get the bike. I hope whoever did, appreciates it as much as I would have.
> Maybe a cabe member got it..... I hope so..... If nothing else, I learned some valuable information about a rare bike.
> 
> Thank again,
> ...






rollfaster said:


> Bike is no longer for sale. Rob.




....


----------



## vincev (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh well,wasnt meant to be.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice bike, pay what you feel like paying for it and see if he accepts it!!! These just keep pooping up lately!!


----------

